
'suspended' cofee should totally be a thing everywhere - pepijndevos
http://mbstories.quora.com/This-should-totally-be-a-thing-everywhere
======
IvyMike
I'm a cynic, but I don't think it's realistic that most people would welcome
and encourage the homeless to sit near them in restaurants.

